# christmas Fairs



## redvwcamper (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello

We are looking to travel over to Germany with a view to visit some Christmas fairs

any advice re towns to visit and sites to stay on would be much appreciated

Regards Gordon


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , there will be a bigger x-mas market in Luebeck (baltic coast) http://www.weihnachtsmarkt-luebeck.com/

more input----> http://www.luebeck-tourismus.de/veranstaltungen/weihnachten-in-luebeck/weihnachtsmaerkte.html

Jan


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
It does depend on how far you want to go.
Does this recent thread help?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-222017-bruges-brussels-lille-christmas-markets.html
Regards
p-c
PS Subscribing means you can search for this and the many other threads on this and other subjects.


----------

